# Livan on a prayer (Twins opener)



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That was a sign at the game tonight. Thought it was pretty creative. Things are looking pretty good tonight. I was really impressed with Livan and Neshek as well. Gomez is a speedy little stud too! Lets hope Joe can close this thing out and start the season on a high note!


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

I saw that sign too it was pretty sweet! yea
Gomez is a stud anything can happen when he
is on the bases hopefully morneau can be more
productive than tonite haha overall they looked
pretty strong :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good game to watch......Twins left to many guys on base.Should have scored more runs.Have to get more from the 3 and 4 hitters.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Same crap different day from some of the old twins ken. Wow if gomez can hit even .250 he is going to be scary. that guy can run.

they really exposed a weakness in jared weaver to the guy is good, but man people are going to run on him


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

162-0????


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> 162-0????


Looks like that is what they are on par for. :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> 162-0????


We're comin!!! Should the parade route go past the new stadium site?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Pump it up, we're comin, we'comin!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

......and we can build this thing together......


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

White Sox...DEAD, Tigers...DEAD, Red Sox...DEAD, ALL WE DO IS WIN!!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

SPORTS SPORTS SPORTS SPORTS SPORTS SPORTS SPORTS!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ok gardy vs a hurricane made up of little gardys who would win???


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> ok gardy vs a hurricane made up of little gardys who would win???


Exactly how many little gardys are we talking?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Is the hurricanes name gardy?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm gonna go with Gardy.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

One thing is for certain, he could manage the bejesus out of those little gardys.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I think if Gardy got in a fight with the hurricane of gardy's it would just be one big red faced explosion!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Its over, detract the team or move them out. Gardy is terrible, they're all terrible. 1-161, better luck next year.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice to see Boof leaving the ball up in the zone.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

T Shot said:


> Its over, detract the team or move them out. Gardy is terrible, they're all terrible. 1-161, better luck next year.


I'm staying on the band wagon a little longer.

Hopefully they are not like the Timberwolves, I can't even manage to turn it to the station when I see they are playing so watch a little bit. Heard they blew a 21 point lead last night with Detroits big 3 riding the pine.
:eyeroll:

Is there even a big stud that could help next year if they get lucky enough for a top pick?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't think they will be Timberwolves bad. Its just great to have baseball to watch again.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Even if there is a stud on in the lottery, the Twovles would blow it and get some other guy that will be another bust.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

for twins and cubs fans alike


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

At least we rock at hitting into double plays. uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Too bad Gogo couldn't keep the ball inside the lines last night all he has to do is get on base, he's gonna be better than Ricky Henderson. ****e. 1-0 losses are the toughest to deal with for me. Dazzle called it in the 3rd though, said it would be a 1-0 game and it was.



> I was really impressed with...Neshek as well.


Duh...greatest middle reliever in the history of the world...ever.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> Too bad Gogo couldn't keep the ball inside the lines last night all he has to do is get on base, he's gonna be better than Ricky Henderson. ****e. 1-0 losses are the toughest to deal with for me. Dazzle called it in the 3rd though, said it would be a 1-0 game and it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he was sure great yesterday! :lol:


----------

